
Pi Connects Colliding Blocks to a Quantum Search Algorithm - theafh
https://www.quantamagazine.org/how-pi-connects-colliding-blocks-to-a-quantum-search-algorithm-20200121/
======
jhncls
After a Numberphile's video instigated the search of how to write 42 as the
sum of 3 third powers, a 3Blue1Brown's video influenced the world of quantum
search. It makes one wonder how much there still is to discover thanks to
astonishing persons such as Grant, making science approachable to a broader
public and let cross-pollination do its thing.

